# River's 3rd month of Training (9 months old)



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Very cute! You've done a lot in a short amount of time.

LOL, when Flip heard the come in whistle he came over


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

That is totally awesome! What a great job you've done in just 3 months.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow.....very impressive!!!!! He's a beautiful puppy......


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

River is a smart boy!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

WOW!!!!! Amazing number of behaviours in just three months!!!! Do you do film work?


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

wow! very impressed! you have a very smart dog


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

You're doing a wonderful job together. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Golden River of Dreams (Feb 25, 2010)

*River*

Thanks for all the comments! River's training is going well, and he is a great boy!


----------



## Golden River of Dreams (Feb 25, 2010)

Lilliam said:


> WOW!!!!! Amazing number of behaviours in just three months!!!! Do you do film work?


I do not do any film work. I just make videos of the dogs I train for fun! I work with Service dogs and enjoy teaching tricks!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Amazing work!!! There is a kennel in Southern California, Boone's Animal Actors....or some such name, but the place is Boone's...I know someone who worked for them and your behaviours would be completely at a par with theirs.
Awesome....teach a "struggle" and a "limp" and you're in!!!


***edit***

Found it!
http://www.boonesanimals.com/


----------



## Golden River of Dreams (Feb 25, 2010)

Lilliam said:


> Amazing work!!! There is a kennel in Southern California, Boone's Animal Actors....or some such name, but the place is Boone's...I know someone who worked for them and your behaviours would be completely at a par with theirs.
> Awesome....teach a "struggle" and a "limp" and you're in!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, Thanks so much for the compliment! We greatly appreciate it! River and I are having a blast with training!


----------

